# my mini m manzy scape



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice. love the mix of rock and wood arrangement


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

overall the concept is good. The bad for me is that the wood looks out of place. Maybe if you use smaller rocks/stone or just re-arranged them so they don't take away from the wood. Maybe move the big rock in front to the back behind the DW.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 on boons comments. But I think the wood is fine. Its the rock in the front center that I would pull out. I would try to get the moss to the complete end of the wood also.

Nice tank btw, I love mini m's.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

++1 on the centerfront rock. Perhaps to the back left behind the manzy to create some depth? With that said the scape/plant selection is coming along well. Good Job


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree that front rock is a bit large but the tank seems really bare with out it in there. I may need to find a smaller rock to place in front of the manzy. Placing it behind the wood is not an option because I want the repens to grow out and fill the whole back side of the tank


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Could you point out which plant is E. Belem?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Love the rocks, the belem, and the peacock moss. The wood is beautiful as well, and I agree that the front rock tends to overpower it a bit, taking away from the focal point. Still a beautiful little start to your tank.


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

well, i think if the moss all grows out, it could look pretty good actually.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it would look cool to have some green algae on the rocks also. Does the belem grow pretty quick?


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Ben. said:


> Could you point out which plant is E. Belem?


its the short grass covering the front of the tank


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

here's a picture I took while growing the plants emersed. This is without the large rock and the branch was tilted at a different angle. Too plain looking if you ask me but of course that could be due to the fact that there's a large hole in the center of the scape


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I see what you are saying now. Maybe just switch the left two rocks? Your belem looks nice. How did it grow emesed?, pretty good?


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> I see what you are saying now. Maybe just switch the left two rocks? Your belem looks nice. How did it grow emesed?, pretty good?


belem grows really well emersed.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

so I pushed the front rock deeper into the substrate so it doesnt stand out as much and planted the whole back side with s.repens.










FTS


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

bsk said:


> belem grows really well emersed.


Did you get your Belem emersed or submersed. I bought some from the shop and swap here that was submersed and planted it emeresd in my tank. Most of the belem has turned yellow/brown but I am getting lots of new growth and a couple of runners. Its been four weeks now and going slow. How was your tank setup for emersed growth?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Good idea pushing that rock down. Its gunna look great when things grow in more. 

Belem is pretty slow to change. I did the same thing recently. I planted 8 groups. Only one survived. Its greened back up and throwing its first runner.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Good idea pushing that rock down. Its gunna look great when things grow in more.
> 
> Belem is pretty slow to change. I did the same thing recently. I planted 8 groups. Only one survived. Its greened back up and throwing its first runner.


Thanks it is starting to fill in nicely. I ended up pulling the branch out and reattached the fissidens with string. It looks much better now.



madhatter4 said:


> Did you get your Belem emersed or submersed. I bought some from the shop and swap here that was submersed and planted it emeresd in my tank. Most of the belem has turned yellow/brown but I am getting lots of new growth and a couple of runners. Its been four weeks now and going slow. How was your tank setup for emersed growth?[/QUOTE
> 
> I purchased it submersed but it transitioned with out much browning. All I did was cover it with saran wrap and spray it down once a week


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Hows this tank doing?


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

the tank is growing in really slowly and not turning out quite how I planned. I think I'm might just scrap it and start over.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

whered your pics go? Is it just me?


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm so dissapointed in the scape that I deleted all the pictures lol


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, it wasn't that bad. Are you going to start it again? Sometimes a fresh start is nice.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah I think I'll take it down soon and start over


----------

